# Dogs and preemies



## divadexie

I'm quite upset and very annoyed at the minute :(


I've just had my mother round and when she saw that at the moment the sheet on my sons bed is a little old (ie something I would sleep on, not quite old enough to relegate to the dogs cupboard) as the other was in the wash, ''maybe you should buy some more''. I said maybe you could buy me some Im skint.
''Well maybe you should get rid of some pets so you can afford them then''

So I said ''maybe Il just get rid of some children so I can afford stuff then?!'' Obviously I didn't mean I was going to do it!!!!

But that started her off on how my dogs have top priority over my children apparently, because Id not get rid of my dogs any faster than my children (did that make sense?).


Ive then been told that ''quite a few people think its not right that you have dogs running about the house when you have a small baby, especially a premature baby''

Then I was given a lecture :dohh: about how dangerous it is bringing other peoples dogs into my house no matter how well I know them because every dog bite starts somewhere.
I told her Im not stupid enough to leave my dogs and children alone together and she was like what if he leaves the baby gate open (he cant open it) or what if this etc etc 



Ok, I get that non doggy people are never going to see why doggy people have them, but I mean, my dogs are not dirty, they are fully vaccinated, up to date ALL the time on flea and worm treatment, my garden is clean, the dogs are never allowed to run straight in the house from the garden they stay in the kitchen because they bring mud etc in.


I fail to see where being premature (being honest, she didnt have any problems) makes any difference as to wether I have dog or not?? :(


----------



## PrincessPea

Hey mrs,

Stick to your guns, you arent doing anything wrong. We have a large dog and she is a part of our family also. Like you say, we arent daft enough to leave the dog and the baby alone together but we are gradually introducing them to one another. Im not saying the dog would take precedence over the baby, not by a long shot, and if at any point the dog ever gave me ANY concerns over the safety of my child with her then I would do something about it, but at the moment she is being perfect with the wee one and therefore we are all the one big family - we even changed our car to an estate when I was pregnant so the dog can still come with us when we take the wee one out!! (and we have since discovered we also need a roofbox for the frame of the pram so the dog can go in the boot!!! lol)

There is nothing worse than when your mother criticises you but dont listen dear, its you life, lead it the way you want to and as long as you think you are doing right by your children and your animals then that is all that matters. 

And as for prematurity, like you I dont see where that has a bearing on whether you have a dog or not, its not doing my wee one any harm and in fact in the long term I think it will enrich her life to have the dog (and cat!) in it.

:hugs:


----------



## Angelblue

We have a bulldog with 2 little premmies and shes so cute with them, protective, goes and checks on them if they cry etc! I don't think theres anything wrong with it! One of my girls is on oxygen because shes prem but that makes no difference! Thats a bit of a weird thing to say!

We have a stairgate on the kitchen door so if i want to i can shut her in the kitchen but she can still see us, so if HV or anyone comes round shes not being excitable and jumping on them lol! That seems to work well.


----------



## divadexie

Yeah I have a stairgate on my kitchen door too, though sometimes I do have to still shut the door because they get a bit noisy with people they don't see often.

My dogs are fantastic around LO. They are allowed in here when I am and they are trained to be calm, they don't ever play in the house unless its initiated by me, they just go lie down.
They like to sit near LO and they both get upset when she cries upstairs if I am not off my butt fast enough! Lol


Dogs are and have always been my passion, and are soon to be my business and Im not going to change that.



She also was saying that people think I dont spend enough time with the children, obviously because I have pets.... so one person sees me without LO and makes the assumption I am never with her?! Why would I drag LO round the shops in the rain when MIL is perfectly happy to watch her? Why would I take LO out in the cold to stand about on the field to exercise the dogs when MIL or Nana is always wanting to see her more? And what the hell is wrong with leaving LO for the morning at Nana's once in a while so I can go to my friends? I spend a hell of alot more time around my chidren than some mothers do, not a dig at anyone! I know having a job is different! But at the moment I am trying to build my business and that is important so I can have money! I bet once my business is taking off she will complain even more. Grrrrrrr


----------



## Angelblue

what is your business?


----------



## felicitycp

I have 2 Rottis and 3 Dogue de Bordeauxs:wacko:
My MIL hates them and kept going on about how we should get rid of them all, she even tried to play my husband against me. That was before Will was even prem.
I have gates and keep the doors shut, I am not stupid and am very aware of the dogs and would never leave the dogs with LO. Dogs and children can live together with a bit of thought, dogs can teach children an awful lot about responsibility and respect.
Ignore what she says, you sound pretty clued up to me:hugs:


----------



## nkbapbt

From your avatar...it looks like your dog might be a pittie? Do you think this has anything to do with anything?

I have one myself, and I find the breed alone opens up some invisible gate to strangers (my family all love my dog..) to comment on her and our son. I swear if she was a Lab, no one would ever say boo about it. But as it stands, I get shouted on the street some times by strangers saying crap like "You should really keep that dog away from your child, it might eat her" and such. No joke!

I wouldn't worry too much about what your mom says, I might be being judgmental but she sounds like the type who would say something about anything. Sort of the type to give her opinion regardless of if you want it...sorry if I am totally wrong. 

My mom is like this, but it seems over the years she has learned 1. I don't listen to her and 2. I don't listen to her. And if I want her humble opinion I will ask for it! :thumbup:

I think everyone who knows me, knows you would have better luck trying to convince me to get rid of my husband over my dog!

Your dog and LO are super cute together!


----------



## Angelblue

Just thought I would share a cute pic...
 



Attached Files:







3254 resized.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Josephs_Daddy

felicitycp said:


> I have 2 Rottis and 3 Dogue de Bordeauxs:wacko:


WOW! I bet that is demanding!

I have a Staff, Winston, who adores Joseph and is as much as a part of the family!

Don't let it worry you. As long as you're sensible and get the balance right, then you'll be just fine!


----------



## Laura2919

I have a dog :shrug: my girls are premature. My mum and Twix love each other deep down but my mother cant help but insult her as soon as she steps foot in my house :rofl: Usually about how she needs to be trained (she is 8 months old and is a bulldog, has a little mad half hour here and there where she runs around and jumps on things) I keep telling her that she is just a pup then I see her reach down and give her a stroke so I think its just my mum being protective of the girls but Twix is super placid. 

I dont think there is anything wrong with having a dog and a preemie.


----------



## Laura2919

Angelblue said:


> Just thought I would share a cute pic...

How gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## divadexie

my business is dog walking
and Dave is staff/lab x collie 

It's nothing to do with what breed they are, my mum just does not like dogs as pets and has said to me a few times maybe I ought not to have them... also she would not know what a pit looked like if she tripped over it Lol!


----------

